# my holidays... (may be not safe for kids)



## mentos_007 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi guys! The pics below show my holidays...yes...I went to Woodstock Stop finally! yay!

1







2






3






4






5





what do you think about them?


----------



## LuckyStarPhotography (Aug 20, 2008)

I LOVE THEM!


----------



## janetm1000 (Aug 20, 2008)

wow! great pics! i love the one of mohawk (sp?) guy!!


----------



## GrfxGuru (Aug 20, 2008)

#4 reminds me of some concerts I attended in my younger years, or at least the following morning 

Nice work.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 20, 2008)

I love #4.

And it's nice to see you around here again


----------



## Arch (Aug 20, 2008)

excellent! :thumbup:


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow, Mentos, those are _great_!  All of them. What a wonderful series...really gives the viewer a sense of all the odd sights to see there.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 20, 2008)

I think you did an outstanding job!


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Aug 21, 2008)

Great work here. They look great in B&W.  The compositions in #1 and #5 are great, especially in 5.  

If you don't mind me asking, what was your success ratio of shots taken vs presentable shots for this event?  Depending on the craziness of the event, I often get one good shot out of every 10 to 20 photos.  In the studio, it's much better, naturally.


----------



## nanny32 (Aug 21, 2008)

B&W is also attractive


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 21, 2008)

Dubious: I was there for 3 days and I filled up 4Gb card with RAW files. the main problem with my photos is that I take sometimes 3-4 shots of the same thing and then I try to choose the best ones. I left on my hard drive most of shots taken during the day. But I deleted a lot from night - no tripod there so they were blurry. btw. number 2 was also handheld but with 50mm Helios (f.2.8)


----------



## Chiller (Aug 21, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:  Excellent shooting Mentos.   Love em.


----------



## wing352 (Aug 21, 2008)

Great shots..my faves are #4 and #5.  Thanks for sharing..


----------



## SBlanca (Aug 21, 2008)

they're all excellent shots well done!!


----------



## Zeabned (Sep 3, 2008)

Congratulations!  You've developed an eye for composition.  And for finding the telling detail and angle in a large assembly such as the one you attended.  Great choice of monochrome for this subject matter.


----------



## Resin42 (Sep 3, 2008)

A fantastic set, I'd hard pushed to pick a afavourite.


----------



## Redxibi (Sep 3, 2008)

The contrast and light in them are really good. The care-free expression on the guy with a Mohawk is well captured. I like no.2 and no.5 most. The light is very good.


----------



## spako (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow! you really caught great athmospheres in your shots here! the guy lying in the mudd absolutely is my favourite! outstanding shot!


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Sep 6, 2008)

I like 3-5 quite a bit with 5 being my favorite. Great composition and tonal range!


----------



## PhotosByAndy (Sep 7, 2008)

Wonderful series of images.  All very well composed and all tell a story.  No favorites - but the mud shots would make for a great series.


----------



## nealjpage (Sep 9, 2008)

No. 5 for me, please, Mentos.  The composition is great, and I really love the textures of the dried and wet mud.  The tonality is pretty good, too.  Great series.


----------



## AussieDee (Sep 11, 2008)

awwwh man I just see numbers and no photos........


----------



## tasman (Sep 11, 2008)

same here no photos.


----------



## malkav41 (Sep 11, 2008)

No photos available to see.


----------

